# tank questions for flowerhorn and pleco



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

right now they are crammed in my 10-25 gallon tank im looking to resize them into 55 gallon tanks seperaetly should i do this? the reason why is 55 gallons only cost $150-200 at the store i cant find some cheaper in craigslist. also the thing is if one of my fishes die i would maybe want to use the other tank for more elegant fish like goldfish or something. plus if my fh doesnt die what will i put in the tank because it ends up eating any fish except my pleco both are territorial. so i was thinking to buy 2 55 gallon tanks or buying 1 big 90-120 tank which would be cheaper and less expensive and easier to clean?. i do not mind housing my fh alone if my pleco dies in the big tank. also i never had a 120 gallon tank but which will be better to get for both fishs i got a sailfin leopard pleco and a flower horn. not using plants just bog wood and gravel with filters etc... 

i have a question also on the tanks. my stores dont sell 90+ gallons so i was thinking maybe if i ask them to order it will it be cheaper for me? or should i just go order it online. my pet store is pretty far and i dont drive so yea..


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

You need help here. We can see you are young so probably don't have your own vehicle in getting a tank to your place. Do you have a budget for your new tank/s? Do you have a place to put it? A 120-150g tank filled can weigh half of what many cars weigh. 

- Give me an area or city you live in or near and your budget and I will see what I can dig up. 
- Do you have means of getting a truck or van to transport? Your parents or friends? 
- What is your time frame, when are you ready to make a transaction? 

I will do some searching for you. And who knows, maybe someone on here is near you that can help too.

:fish:


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

i live in Honolulu, Hawaii i do have plenty of people to help me move the tank if needed even a truck. does it come in acrylic though? i do not have a budget nor do i have money right now i am going to get a job this summer more or less give or take a week or 2. to buy my own fish tank and etc. as for space im not sure how wide and tall it will be but i do have space for 2 55 gallon tanks. i do have a big empty wall but one outlet is broken so might be a littl moving thing going on. as for the money issue im going to work everyday this summer or try to at least maybe get paid $7.50 an hour and try to save up for the tank(s) but i do have to buy other stuff as well such as fish food and a filter for my remaining tank as it is getting pretty dirty and i have no filter or airator in it at all. i will also be getting $100-200 for vacation money to spend which im hoping to use it for the tank so basicly its all going to come out of my pockets.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, well when you can actually afford a new/bigger tank then let the forums know and we'll see what's available then. 
Good luck!

Here's a good deal 
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/for/1756078925.html
90g & 45g with metal stand for both for $250. 

The larger tanks, 100g+ do seem to go for a lot of money over on the islands. Around $400+.


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

wow man you find these like nothing huh? i barely know how to work craigslist >-<" thnx for the tank i might buy them/it.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I can see you are trying and you at least recognize what is needed. I'm good at searching online and such. I was even going to go to the point to find stores within an hour radius and start calling, although not sure what the fees would be to call from the mainland. And with no budget just yet a store might sell things quickly so there is no sense. You can look stores up online and just call and ask. Explain your situation and see if they have any budget conscious tanks you can get. They might even sell used or know someone selling used tank. But just go to craigslist.com. Check out the section for your city. Then search things like "fish tank", "aquarium", etc. 

This would be more ideal but it's more money. 
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/for/1763215845.html
125g for $400 with no stand, hood or anything else. 

The 90 and the 45. You can probably keep the 90 and sell the 45 if needed. Or sell your 20 and the 45. Maybe you can work out a deal with your parents or someone to help you buy the tanks and then you pay them off. Either way, good luck dude. I hope it all works out somehow for you.

I would call these places and explain, you are a young guy with not much budget but know your fish need more room. Do they have any 90-150g tanks that they wouldn't mind selling for cheap. 
http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Aquariums_and_Aquarium_Supplies/Honolulu_hi.html
http://www.indooroceanshawaii.com/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Make 6 bookmarks search craigslist "fishtank" "fish tank" and "aquarium" in both "all community" and "all for sale/wanted". Put them on your bookmarks bar and click them several times a day. The really good deals go almost instantly. In a few weeks you will have a good idea of what price is good (bad ones sit for months). Decide what tank you want, and what you'll pay, and how you'll get it home (have buddies on call who will work for pizza), then you can start making offers. Then its just a matter of waiting diligently (don't neglect your searching), you will get something eventually.

Put out the word that you are looking for tanks. Someone you know may call you from a yard sale or store closing.

Thats a pricey place to try to do anything. On the other hand, do you have a yard? Things like horse troughs make good outdoor tanks in warm climates. 

The real issue is that you aren't likely to stay put for years. Its great you want to take good care of your fish, but maybe you should be looking for new homes for them and planning your big tank for when you have space, money and stability.


----------

